# UK spouse visa and previous divorce



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello.. i just about to apply for aUK spousal visa and BRP to joint my husband and having a little problem. Do i need to provide my copy divorce certificate my previous marriage with my application and an original marriage book ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, if you are applying for a spouse visa you need to include your divorce decree and your marriage certificate.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Nyclon..and we had our wedding in Indonesia so do u think i need to provide a copy of CNI my husband as he is my sponsor for my application?

Thanks alot


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Ohh sorry..how if i dont have an original divorce decree because i used to register for my second marriage in my country?


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

I just about to apply for UK spouse visa & BRP within UK. If i can tell my situation is i been living in the UK about 3 years and 10 month. My last granted is a Domestic Worker visa and living with my employee, issued in the UK in April 2014 and valid until March 2015.I just merried with a British citizen in my country in August 2014. We are not living together yet after we get back in the UK because of my current visa. Last week we both have signed a tenancy agreement about the place to live together as a husband and a wife. My husband just moved in and I preparing for a Spousal visa & BRP to joint my husband in the place that we have renting. I visit my husband and inlaws twice a week and we do chat on messenger,phone call and text messsges everyday. I have a little problem now. I have been merried in the past and only have a copy of divorce decree to provide with my application. Is it ok or not if i just give the copy one with English translation because i also provide an original marriage book with my second husband? . Another question is wht bank statements i need to provide with my application if my husband is self employee based in the UK but partnership?

Thanks alot, hope anyone can help as i need to send my application next week..still confusing until now.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You'll need to get a certified copy of your divorce decree.

The rules for self-employment and the documents needed are very specific. Read through FM 1.7 specifically Section 9:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...exFM_Section_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks alot Nyclon..it will help me alot. Am going to take look on website. If there is something i dont uderstand i will ask again.


----------



## lorrainesalad (Oct 30, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You'll need to get a certified copy of your divorce decree.
> 
> The rules for self-employment and the documents needed are very specific. Read through FM 1.7 specifically Section 9:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...exFM_Section_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf



Hello Nyclon! I am still waiting for my original marriage certificate to arrive in the mail since we just got married on October 26th. Do you know if a certified copy of my marriage certificate is sufficient?


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

If u can not provide the original document just give the reason in sperate letter. It says in the guide for spousal visa application.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Nyclon,

I have checked it out the website link you have sent to me. Now i am starting to collect documentation my husband self employement. I have provided supporting documents bellow for my application. If there is something missing, please let me know.

Applicant
* Original passport
* 2 photograph passport size
* A letter from my employer says that i 
don't have a bank account in the UK
* Original marriage book
* A certified copy of my divorce decree
with previous husband
* Photograph during relationship, 
wedding and after marriage 20 pcs
* An original certificate English Langu-
age test to meet English language 
requirement.
* Appplicant introduction letter
* Biometric Resident Permit issuied in 
the UK as Domestic worker.


SPONSOR
* 1 Photograph passport size
* Copy passport my husband full included
blank pages
* self employement to meet financial 
requirement
* A copy of tenancy agreement we both 
signed

OTHERS SUPPORTING DOCUMENTATION
* Ticket booking to Indonesia together for our wedding.
* Train ticket with our name for our honeymoon in west java- Indonesia.
* Ticket booking airplane for a short trip to Jakarta together
* Letter from my husband' s parents giving permision to marry in Indonesia as they couldnt to flew with us to Indonesia for our wedding

These documentation i already collected..but is there something missing?


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Yes, if you are applying for a spouse visa you need to include your divorce decree and your marriage certificate.


Hi..
can anybody help me please..i got confused now. I will send by post my Spousal visa n BRP soon. I just received a copy of my Divorce Decree from Indonesia. Last time Nyclon said i need to get certified copy my Divorce Decree,but my brother only sent me a copy original n i did get certified translation Indonesian - English too. Do u think i can use it with my application or i need to ask my brother to get a new certified copy of my Divorce Decree from Indonesia with a cover latter from the office where my original divorce decree has been issued?
Please help..if really need to get a copy of divorce decree with stamp on it,i will ask my brother asap..because it will take forever to send it from my country to get England..but if i can use an original copy with certified translation..thats i will be so happy ..
I hope anybody can short it out for me as i dont know what to do.

Thanks alot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's just a photocopy of your divorce decree, you need an official certified copy with stamp, and it must be translated into English professionally.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If it's just a photocopy of your divorce decree, you need an official certified copy with stamp, and it must be translated into English professionally.


Ok Joppa thanks alot..its translated into English already by translator in London..so i will ask my brother to get an official certified copy with stamp on it. Do i need a cover letter from that office when they giving an official stamp ? I meant a letter that says it is an original copy of Divorce Decree that issued by them and i can provide this cover letter with my copy divorce decree for my application or i dont need to ask for a cover letter from that office to go with my application?
Again thanks alot Joppa..sorry if my language bit funny as i get stressful


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No cover letter needed, as certified copy is usually easy to detect. Just attach the professional translation already made.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No cover letter needed, as certified copy is usually easy to detect. Just attach the professional translation already made.


Thats great..clear my mind now Joppa..thanks alot for your help  ..and one more question about section 6.10 & 6.21 about question WHY DO YOU NOT LIVE TOGETHER WITH SPONSOR(before marriage) AND WHY DID NOT YOU LIVING WITH SPONSOR (after marriage)?? I feeling unsure with my answer. I holding BRP as Domestic worker private household since i entered in the UK on 21 Dec 2010 n living with my employer until now. Me n my husband just rented a new terrace house to live together..my husband already move but i cant move before i grant my spousal application. So Joppa what can i say for question section 6.10 & 6.21 ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just answer honestly, describing your circumstances. Should be fine.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Just answer honestly, describing your circumstances. Should be fine.


Ok Joppa..thanks alot for answered my questions!! Its meant alot n help me alot..hopefully my application will go ok so i can join my husband in our new place. Will post a good news here next time about my spousal application  . Ok then Joppa again thanks alot

Cheers


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Just answer honestly, describing your circumstances. Should be fine.


Hi Joppa,Nyclon or everyone on here
I need little help please. Last time i said on here that i wanted to post my Spousal visa & BRP by this week..but i can't send it to Home Office yet because the papers about financial requirement my husband as my sponsor is not done it yet..still waiting from the tax man n will get it done maybe in two or three weeks time. My Domestic visa worker will expire in March 8th 2015, my question is Can i send my spousal visa & BRP application to Home Office on December 2014 or January 2015 just after i receive financial requirement self employement my husband?because really i dont know yet when they will send me financial papers.

Thanks alot if there is anybody can help because i was just thinking about it..i hope its too late to send application by December 2014 or begin on January 2015 ..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't see why not. Your existing visa is still valid then.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I don't see why not. Your existing visa is still valid then.


Thank u Joppa for answering my question.Yes Joppa i know that..but i got confused because i have been reading on internet there is said that to apply or switching different category visa..it must be send 3-6 months before old visa expired..so is it not true? I was standing on that so thats why i need to know n make sure that if i send it by December or January 2015 its not too late.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's not true. You just have to apply before your current visa expires.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

nyclon said:


> It's not true. You just have to apply before your current visa expires.


Ohhh thanks God..so i still have time to send it. Thank u so much Nyclon..i can breath now after u n Joppa answered me. I wanted to send it asap but always missing somthing after finall check. Certified copy of divorce decree i ve got it n got translated into English too. Now just about waiting my husband financial papers as self employe taking ages to be done..hopefully i will get it soon. Again thanks alot Joppa n Nyclon


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

hudykmah said:


> Ohhh thanks God..so i still have time to send it. Thank u so much Nyclon..i can breath now after u n Joppa answered me. I wanted to send it asap but always missing somthing after finall check. Certified copy of divorce decree i ve got it n got translated into English too. Now just about waiting my husband financial papers as self employe taking ages to be done..hopefully i will get it soon. Again thanks alot Joppa n Nyclon


Hi Joppa, Nyclon or everyone on this forum..need help please..

Iam applying for A spousal visa n BRP... but just wanted to know is it ok or not if i am applying from my Domestic Worker visa to spousal visa?? Domestic worker visa has been extended 3 times n now am applying for extension to live in the uk because am married with a british citizen n wanted to move in join my husband..?? Any answer please

Thanks
Nur


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Provided your current visa was originally issued for longer than 6 months, you can switch to spouse leave within UK.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Provided your current visa was originally issued for longer than 6 months, you can switch to spouse leave within UK.


Thanks alot Joppa for a quick answer..i was asking because am holding a Resident Permit as a Domestic worker visa leave to remain which is issued in the Uk in April 2014 n expires in March 2015.. before i send it n pay for fee..i wanted to make sure that am ok to switch for spousal visa as i readed on the website about a new rules for Domestic worker visa says that Domestic worker visa cant apply for extension n must to leave UK before the visa expires..making we worried as am already ready with my application n supporting documents.. again thanks alot Joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can switch into spouse leave in UK from almost any visa, except visitor's.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You can switch into spouse leave in UK from almost any visa, except visitor's.


Ok Joppa..again thanks alot


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

hudykmah said:


> Ok Joppa..again thanks alot


Hi Joppa, Nyclon or anyone here..
need advice please..

In the last few days/last few week i said that i wanted to post my application soon..but always missing something. Now i have a thought regarding with my Spousal visa & BRP application. I have been living in this country for about 4 years with my Domestic worker visa. During 4 years here, i living with my employer n get paid by cash.I dont have any bank account in this country too. Now i just about applying for spousal visa relying my husband self employement to meet financial requirement as he is my sponsor this application. My question is Do i need a letter from my employer states that during working with him for about 4 years i dont have any bank account ? 
Help please...

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You don't need to disclose your income or how you are paid, as your sponsor alone meets the requirement.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No. You don't need to disclose your income or how you are paid, as your sponsor alone meets the requirement.


Ok Joppa..thanks alot


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Joppa..another question in my thought about council tax.

I didnt send yet my application because of holiday Christmas n New year so i keep thinking n checking my paperwork n supporting documents to make sure i have everyting i need. On November 2014 my husband n me just signed a tenancy agreement for our new place to live together(joint name)..n my husband already moved in but am not move in yet because i still living with my employer until i get my spousal visa n a new BRP.During in the UK i didnt pay any council tax because i living with employer in Essex. I did visit n stay twice a week at my husband place n i didnt know about council tax. I just find out today when i came to my husband's place that i have got a paper council tax from Suffolk council with both our name(joint name) even we're not living together yet n pay 1 january 2015. So my question is Can i use our council tax bill with both our name for supporting document to show that we have joint responsibility (tenancy agreement n council tax) n we really want to live together permanently in our new place?
Please help Joppa..

Thanks alot,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I suppose so but a better piece of evidence of joint responsibility is joint bank account, savings etc. Having a joint tenancy agreement is also a strong evidence, as you are responsible for settling your rent if your other half doesn't.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, I suppose so but a better piece of evidence of joint responsibility is joint bank account, savings etc. Having a joint tenancy agreement is also a strong evidence, as you are responsible for settling your rent if your other half doesn't.


Thanks Joppa for ur answer  .. but like what i said before that during living here i dont have any bank account,so the only think evidence is tenancy agreement n now council tax which is need to pay start of next year for the first time. We would like to have a joint account but after my application get approve from Home office. How many month of council tax bill i can use for supporting document?because our council tax just start in January 2015..n do u think i can use only 1 ( january 2015 paid) if i want to send application in January any time?


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, I suppose so but a better piece of evidence of joint responsibility is joint bank account, savings etc. Having a joint tenancy agreement is also a strong evidence, as you are responsible for settling your rent if your other half doesn't.


Hello Joppa n everyone..happy Chistmas 2014 & happy new year 2015.


Just checking my application again n i have found something that makes me unsure about it. Its about Payment Detail.
Page 7 point 8 of the application makes reference to :
VISA/ELECTRON
MASTERCARD/ AMEX
DELTA
But doesnt make any distiction as to whether the card is Credit or Debit.
However, page 3 of the guidance notes points us to page 4 of the application form for details of payment methods,as follows
-How to pay -
CREDIT CARD-VISA/ELECTRON,MASTERCARD OR AMERICAN EXPRESS

DEBIT CARDF- DELTA,MAESTRO/SOLO

Currently i have completed the application form with details of a "VISA"
I want to know for sure whether a visa Debit card will be accepted??

Anyone can help please..
Thanks alot..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Visa debit will be Delta, a bit old-fashioned BTW. Doesn't really matter as your payment will be processed regardless.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Visa debit will be Delta, a bit old-fashioned BTW. Doesn't really matter as your payment will be processed regardless.


Ohhhh so Delta is visa Debit  ..sorry Joppa..never hear about Delta before . Thanks alot for ur quick respon..helped me alot ..


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello ,I met my husband one month and half before he got his divorce certificate from the court,and we got married 10month later .will this issue a problem about genuine relationship when we apply ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't think so.


----------

